# FreeBSD 10 - problem with databases/evolution-data-server



## andersbo87 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello!

As some of you may know, the ports on FreeBSD 10 has undergone some changes due to the fact that libiconv now seems to be part of the base system. Because of that, those who used programs depending on libiconv were asked to reinstall those programs so that the dependency no longer would be exist.

As a result of that, since I run FreeBSD 10, I decided to delete every port and reinstall each and every port all over (I found that to be easier than re-installing 790 ports there and then, which would take me a day or more, anyhow).

Anyways, reinstallation went well up until the point when I began to reinstall GNOME, or rather, up until the point where installation of devel/evolution-data-server began.

The error message I get is the following (I had to use xterm to copy the error message, so therefore, there and then, I wasn't able to copy every configure message):

```
[CMD]make all install clean[/CMD]
===>  Building for evolution-data-server-2.32.1_4
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/databases/evolution-data-server/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.1'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/databases/evolution-data-server/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.1'
Making all in libedataserver
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/databases/evolution-data-server/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.1/libedataserver'
  CC     libedataserver_1_2_la-e-account.lo
cp libedataserver.pc libedataserver-1.2.pc
e-account.c:214:11: error: cannot combine with previous 'type-name' declaration specifier
        gboolean bool;
                 ^
/usr/include/stdbool.h:37:14: note: expanded from macro 'bool'
#define bool    _Bool
                ^
e-account.c:214:2: warning: declaration does not declare anything [-Wmissing-declarations]
        gboolean bool;
        ^~~~~~~~~~~~~
e-account.c:218:8: error: expected identifier or '('
                bool = (!strcmp ((gchar *)buf, "true") || !strcmp ((gchar *)buf, "yes"));
                     ^
e-account.c:221:7: error: expected expression
                if (bool != *val) {
                    ^
/usr/include/stdbool.h:37:14: note: expanded from macro 'bool'
#define bool    _Bool
                ^
e-account.c:222:11: error: expected expression
                        *val = bool;
                               ^
/usr/include/stdbool.h:37:14: note: expanded from macro 'bool'
#define bool    _Bool
                ^
1 warning and 4 errors generated.
gmake[4]: *** [libedataserver_1_2_la-e-account.lo] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/evolution-data-server/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.1/libedataserver'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/evolution-data-server/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.1'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/evolution-data-server/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.1'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/evolution-data-server
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/evolution-data-server
```

For compilation I use the built-in Clang compiler.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2013)

Obligatory warning: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=40469#HEAD


----------

